# How is this for scene safety?



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.break.com/video/robber-gets-put-down-with-a-baseball-bat-2489834


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2013)

Is it bad that I was happy when the robber got knocked out?


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 11, 2013)

A word of advice: Don't mess with Public Safety Personnel.  We *WILL* take you down!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 11, 2013)

*See?  FF's do serve a purpose on medical calls*

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=da4_1373496138

Other than they completely ignored the whole scene safety thing.  :lol:


----------



## Achilles (Jul 11, 2013)

Do most people carry baseball bats in their pockets?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2013)

Seems more like an argument for police based EMS.

Also, did you see that they wore hoodies? Where's George Zimmerman when you need him?


----------



## MMiz (Jul 12, 2013)

That was awesome, the firefighter called for backup and got it in the form of more firefighters. Justice.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 12, 2013)

That happened in Calgary Alberta Canada which is why the robber just got beat with a bat and not shot.  The area code and phone number on the door opf the store indicates that it happened in Calgary.


----------



## phideux (Jul 12, 2013)

Home Run, love it when that happens, too bad they didn't get a double header.:rofl:


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 12, 2013)

Almost as exciting as this thread....

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=36370


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 12, 2013)

They were across the street when the incident occurred.  It is very likely they didn't know what had happened when they walked in the door, and were only investigating what some concerned citizen said they should check out.

BTW, in most cases, when a firefighter calls for help, more firefighters show up to both assist and make sure he is ok, regardless of the situation.  when a cop calls for help, more cops show up to assist and make sure he is ok, regardless of the situation.  When EMS calls for help, all too often EMS resources don't show up in force to help and make sure he is ok, because they aren't available or because management tells them not too.  

And we wonder why Fire stands as a brotherhood, LEO stand as a brotherhood, and EMS is so fragmented


----------



## MMiz (Jul 12, 2013)

Threads merged


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 12, 2013)

EMS here in Canada isn't fragmented as in the USA.  Also EMS in Canada is a career.  The Government of Canada has a medal for long service in EMS it's the Emergency medical Services Exemplary Services medal.  It seems that EMS in countries other than the USA is a career and not a job.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 12, 2013)

fortsmithman said:


> EMS here in Canada isn't fragmented as in the USA.  Also EMS in Canada is a career.  The Government of Canada has a medal for long service in EMS it's the Emergency medical Services Exemplary Services medal.  It seems that EMS in countries other than the USA is a career and not a job.



Must we continue to bash the US system as a whole? Yes, there are some large differences in the way EMS is handled overall in the US vs. Canada. Part of mentioning how fragmented EMS is here means that generalized statements don't necessarily apply to all systems in the entire country.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 12, 2013)

fortsmithman said:


> EMS here in Canada isn't fragmented as in the USA.  Also EMS in Canada is a career.  The Government of Canada has a medal for long service in EMS it's the Emergency medical Services Exemplary Services medal.  It seems that EMS in countries other than the USA is a career and not a job.



In this context EMS in most of Canada is fragmented like in the us.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 12, 2013)

fortsmithman said:


> EMS here in Canada isn't fragmented as in the USA.  Also EMS in Canada is a career.  The Government of Canada has a medal for long service in EMS it's the Emergency medical Services Exemplary Services medal.  It seems that EMS in countries other than the USA is a career and not a job.



You should start a Canadian EMS forum, that way you don't have to constantly read about how bad our system is in every aspect of the job (not career)  Only Canadian excellence allowed.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 12, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You should start a Canadian EMS forum, that way you don't have to constantly read about how bad our system is in every aspect of the job (not career)  Only Canadian excellence allowed.



The Canadian system is good, but not as good as the Australian system.  The Australian system to my understanding requires you to have a bachelor's degree minimum.  The French system I do believe uses MDs and RNs there a paramedic all they do is drive.  In Canada the amount of education ALS medic puts in is anywhere from 3 to 4 years, in Australia its about the same.  In the USA the requirements are lower in other posts on EMTLife they have ALS medic programs that are 6 months.  Actually the best places to be in EMS is outside of the North American Continent. While Canada requires more education outside of Canada/USA/Mexico every place else requires more education it seems.  Not all of the USA EMS is bad some places are good others are really messed up.  In Canada the best place to be in EMS is in Alberta, because our bls providers are still called EMTs and our ALS is a EMTP.  The rest of Canada uses PCP for BLS and ACP for ALS.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 13, 2013)

fortsmithman said:


> The Canadian system is good, but not as good as the Australian system.  The Australian system to my understanding requires you to have a bachelor's degree minimum.  The French system I do believe uses MDs and RNs there a paramedic all they do is drive.  In Canada the amount of education ALS medic puts in is anywhere from 3 to 4 years, in Australia its about the same.  In the USA the requirements are lower in other posts on EMTLife they have ALS medic programs that are 6 months.  Actually the best places to be in EMS is outside of the North American Continent. While Canada requires more education outside of Canada/USA/Mexico every place else requires more education it seems.  Not all of the USA EMS is bad some places are good others are really messed up.  In Canada the best place to be in EMS is in Alberta, because our bls providers are still called EMTs and our ALS is a EMTP.  The rest of Canada uses PCP for BLS and ACP for ALS.



Not all programs in the USA are below the Canadian standards. I did my program in the us and while I did have to put A lot of extra time and effort into it I was a me to license in Canada very easily and had no issue with scope or practice. My program was deemed at or above cma. I know others that have gone similar route for various reasons.

I have experience on both the usa and Canadian EMS systems. Both are far from perfect and we share similar problems and issues. One of the largest is the fragmentation amongs ourselves and other public safety/ first responders.
There are several great services and areas to work in Canada , while alberta is one of them for ALS the EMT scope is about the lowest in canada .don't base it on the names of the providers alone.

I am sure you don't mean to but you can come of as very elitist and preachy with some of your posts especially when you say how much better the Canadian system is when no one was asking. I have been guilty of doing this myself. I noticed in another thread you were leaving. I hope you choose to stay.


----------

